# PRAYERS NEEDED ASAP FOR FIRE!!!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Theres a horrible fire in Nevada right now!!

My friend had to evacuate her house but had to leave behind 2 bucks, 1 wether and her cat.

Luckily they were able to go back and get 1 buck but then were FORCED to leave!

She has no idea if her house is even still there let alone her poor goats and cat!

PLEASE say a quick prayer! Shes a wreck and could use all the help!!

Will update when I hear more from her!

Thanks


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I hate fires! Hope her home and animals are coming through this safe and sound. :hug: ray:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh Dear! Prayers sent to your friend , her home and her animals. keep us posted. :hug: ray: ray: ray: :hug:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Prayers for your friend! Hope everything turns out fine. My brother also lives in Reno.. haven't heard from him yet :/


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That is awful! I am praying that everyone is okay, human and animal!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh heavenly father, I pray that you will be with those families that are in the path of the fire in Nevada. Lord, please keep the families safe from the fire. Please help keep the people safe that are working on the fire and Lord I pray that the animals have been set free so they can get out of the way of the fire.
Lord please guide the people that are fighting that fire and let them know the best path to take. In your name AMEN


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers definitely sent....... :hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks!!

A lot of homes have been lost and many animals as well!

Still not sure about my friends house or her animals that had to be left behind


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Yep, this is a bad one. 3700 acres burned. Winds gusting up to 84 miles an hour. Highway 395 is clossed for 11 miles and they were turning livestock loose on the highway because in some cases they did not have time to evacuate. Over 10,000 people were evacuated, however at this point many of them have been allowed to return home. 

The good news is at this point the forward progress has been halted. While about 20 homes were lost almost 1000 were saved. The community in this area really steps up - people put there phone #'s and addresses on the news offering houseing for pets and livestock. Local hotels/casino's are offering low cost and/or free rooms.

It has been a rough winter. Usually we don't have a lot of fire problems in the winter but it has been so dry and surprisingly warm this winter. We have not had any precipitaion in 8 weeks. We had another huge fire almost exactly 2 months ago in which over 30 homes were lost. Rain/snow is predicted over the next few days - hopefully we get a lot to help the firefighters out.

Jen


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well no one is telling my friend if her house is ok. I guess they cant go near it for 24 hours. The fire fighters may go check but with everything happening they dont have time

Please continue to pray....Lots of families wont have their house tomorrow morning


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

So sad, I pray your friend finds her house still standing and all of her precious animals as well :tears:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

ray: ray: ray: ray: Oh this is awful! I'm thinking of your friend and all the others on here who may have been in the path and all the animals :hug: :hug: 
M.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my! Any news yet?
Will send prayers for everyone's wellbeing...
ray: ray: ray:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

How awful! Praying for your, friend, her home, and her animals. :hug:


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Any word from your friend? Hoping she gets to return home today. 

They are now saying the fire is 50% contained and we have gotten some rain with more in the forcast. 

Jen


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That's good news about the fire. Prayers for everyone who has lost homes. ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Carols house is SAFE!!! As well as her animals! It burned a little of her front yard but thats IT!

Thanks for everyone who prayed!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome ... :thumb: 

Wow.. that is wonderful ...everything and everyone are OK..... :hug: :clap:


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome news. :leap: The firefighters did a great job. 

Jen


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So glad that they are ok!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm just seeing this, but so happy your friends house and animals have been spared! Wow I couldn't imagine a fire like that being so close! God was looking out for them!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am very thankful your friend's house and animals are safe. Having lost a home to fire I know how horrible it is. Still praying for those not as lucky.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks the lord! She is sooo lucky!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

:grouphug: prayers and positive thought to your friend. :hug:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh wonderful!!! I was so worried about the little goatlings  
M.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:leap: She is very blessed! Prayers for all those who lost houses and animals. ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW the power of prayer is amazing but we can't forget about the the WONDERFUL firefighters.. :leap: :clap:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayers for all of those involved. So sad. What a horrible gut wrenching feeling for those having to leave their animals. I have no idea how I could do that. God, please be with them.

So glad your friend's animals are okay. Praise the Lord for that!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

It was SOOOO tough for my friend! But with only 15 minutes to grab whatever you can, imagine what would go through your head!! Thank goodness her goats left behind are safe and dont seem to be scared or anything! They are probably more confused that all the others got to go on a roadtrip LOL


----------

